# Which Laptop Should I Buy?



## Ravens42 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello, 
Im stuck between these two laptops, Both the same price, Both look good, I was wondering if i could have some advice on which one is best

Toshiba C650-154 320GB http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...19039/c_3/3|cat_14419039|Laptops|14419040.htm

Acer Aspire 5553 
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5083400.htm?_$ja=tsid:11527%7Ccc:%7Cprd:5083400%7Ccatffice%2C+pcs+and+phones+%2F+laptops+and+netbooks+%2F+laptops+%2F

Toshiba A660-17E http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...cat_14419039|Laptops|14419040.htm#promotion_1

Thanks In Advance


----------



## fel1x (Jan 23, 2011)

blimey you have picked 2 which are nearly twins, A660 if it were me


----------



## defianted (Jan 25, 2011)

Toshiba is the better brand.


----------

